# Karcher Window Vac - Any Good???



## stewartwebr

I have been looking at these new gadgets with interest. Basically a rubber squeegie with a vac behind it to suck up the water when cleaning the windows. It works on a rechargable battery.

I thought this could be a great device for cleaning up the large windows on A Class motorhomes, or any other motorhome for that matter.

I usual put on the front screen but in winter. But during the summer i like to see the sun shine in the mornings and sometimes have condensation on the windows

Has anyone tried one??

http://www.ebuyer.com/340476-karcher-wv50-window-cleaner-vac-no-drips-no-streaks-wv50


----------



## Zebedee

Squeegie with a *van *behind it???? This I must see! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

_(Sorry Stewart - obviously a typo!)_

Spykal has just bought one and he raves about it - so much so that I have one on order from Amazon. He's a picky bu$$er (_in the nicest possible way_ :wink: ) so if he says they are brilliant, that's good enough for me.

Dave


----------



## stewartwebr

Zebedee said:


> Squeegie with a *van *behind it???? This I must see! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> _(Sorry Stewart - obviously a typo!)_
> 
> Spykal has just bought one and he raves about it - so much so that I have one on order from Amazon. He's a picky bu$$er (_in the nicest possible way_ :wink: ) so if he says they are brilliant, that's good enough for me.
> 
> Dave


You were on the ball Dave. I read the post then quickly edited it. Perhaps I should have left it for fun.

Okay I'm off to order one. I love gadgets 

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee

£54 from Amazon, including the (_probably non-essential but_) very handy sprayer with mop attachment. Postage free too.

Spykal claims actually to _*enjoy *_cleaning the windows now. Couldn't persuade him to come over and do ours though . . . the miserable old git!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj

Tescos had them for £49.99 but I'm not sure about extra bits.

I'd like to get one just to see if sucking water up makes that big a difference when cleaning house windows? 

Camper condensation is a good idea though 

Jason


----------



## spykal

Hi Stewart

Luckily I have just logged on for a minute or two so you can hear it from the horses!

Zeb has said it ...but just to confirm...I love gadgets too and this one has to be the very best one I have bought for ages. I just works.

Tips ...the one you are looking at is the basic one and for doimng house windows you will nedd to get a spray bottle, some suitable detergent and an applicator ( a bar with a fluffy head). The more expensive pack comes with these extras ...but being a skinflit I knew I had the bits I needed already.

The Ebuyer one looks the cheapest but it does not include delivery ...so Amazon is the cheapest as they offer free del :wink: ( I got mine from Ebuyer only because they gave me a free next day delivery as a birthday pressie ...that was good of em! wasn't it)

I was going to post about it when I got chance as one of the really good uses for it would be in those motorhomes where condensation is a pain...as in big front windows on an A class where the owner does not have a silver screen... the Karcher would be brilliant for sucking up all that water from the screen and other non double glazed windows.

But back to window cleaning... the battery lasts about 20 minutes on a full charge .... but that is enough to do half of our house inside and out ... so I did all the back then took a rest, recharged then did all the front ...and I got a pat on the back when SWMBO retured home ....she could find NO streaks at all. Its good for mirrors too. Really well designed and put together .... Get one you won't be dissapointed.


Mike


P.S. check out youtube ...lots of glowing review vids there


----------



## JackieP

It gets some amazing reviews on Amazon. I don't think I've ever seen a product with so many 4/5 stars. So it might just be one of those gadgets that does what it says it will.

Karcher Window Vac reviews...


----------



## spykal

grizzlyj said:


> snip: I'd like to get one just to see if sucking water up makes that big a difference when cleaning house windows?


Hi Jason

I really could not believe just how much difference that little bit of suction made... it allows me to use the best method* of cleaning windows without making any mess both inside and out.

The secret of the Karcher is in the clever design of the double "blade" that has small suction holes all along its length. ....so simple but it works.

Its so good that every time a mate has arrived here I have demostrated it ...the kitchen window has never been so clean :lol:

Mike

* Rain water, a little detergent and a little elbow grease :wink:


----------



## spykal

Zebedee said:


> snip: Spykal claims actually to _*enjoy *_cleaning the windows now. Couldn't persuade him to come over and do ours though . . . the miserable old git!! 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


I do ...I do, and Zeb I know I am old (ish) even a bit of a git but "miserable" ....where's that report button :lol:

Mike


----------



## teemyob

*Auchan*

They had them in Auchan last week for £38. But we had already spent £400 so gave it a miss!.

TM


----------



## nicholsong

OK you lot I am nearly sold on this bit of kit, as my huge Arto w/screen in winter is a pain to dry off.

But 2 Qs

1 How well will it work on the inside of the 'concave' screen?

2 Not specified, but presumably charger is only 230v. Will it charge off a 300w inverter?

Judging by the contibutions/contributors to this thread so far I think I can expect a useful answer.

Geoff


----------



## spykal

Hi Geoff


1. It does work in horizontal plane ...which is how you would need to hold it to dry the bottom of the your screen. You would have to reverse the direction at each side though to get to the corners dry. As long as there are no obstuctions like camera monitors in the way it should be fine.

All the water collected goes into a small attached container ...which will be much better that soaking it up with a towel which then has to be dried out :wink: 

2. The Karcher charger is as you thought 240v, it is one of those small plug in "wall warts" the size of a phone charger and to make sure I have just been out to the van and it works just fine off my Nikkai 300 watt modified sine wave inverter, which is nothing special , a cheapie from Maplin ( it charges our electric bikes ect.).

so there you go, be the first to try one on the screen condensation problem ..if you get one and it solves the problem do a post about it :wink: 

....I wish I was on commission :lol: 


Mike


----------



## nicholsong

Mike

Many thanks, just the info I needed. 

This is what MHF is for - forget the rants and politics.

Re commission, I hope I will be able to pay back in some way.

Many thanks.

Geoff


----------



## locovan

Ok Ok I will buy one :wink:it will be good for the Shower will it work on tiles???

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kärcher-WV-Window-Cleaning-Vacuum/dp/B004E9QSO0/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## locovan

Thanks so much for this tip as Ours came yesterday and cleaning the windows inside today and it is one of the best buys I have done.
It is so easy and the windows look so clean.
I have a mirror that is a horror to clean as it is always smeary and now even that is shinning.
Thanks xxxx


----------



## javea

Another happy buyer. Easiest window cleaning I have ever done (inside windows).

I thought the windows were quite clean before I had a play, couldn't believe the colour of the water in the container when I had finished. Excellent bit of kit.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

If any of you are Makro members, these are in the latest edition.

I cannot find our latest Makro Mail to confirm the price, but I saw these in there and intend to get one. I can see from the Makro website they are currently £37.99 (+ Vat) but there may be a bit of a saving on that in the mail.

CHEERS

EDIT: Found the mail, they are £37.99 (+VAT).


----------



## locovan

I have just done the shower and it was a doddle.
Even the tiles are dry and the shower door and side are just great.
Its brill if you have bad hands as I do so anyone who has arthritis etc etc it is a good buy.
Really love it


----------



## locovan

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> If any of you are Makro members, these are in the latest edition.
> 
> I cannot find our latest Makro Mail to confirm the price, but I saw these in there and intend to get one. I can see from the Makro website they are currently £37.99 (+ Vat) but there may be a bit of a saving on that in the mail.
> 
> CHEERS
> 
> EDIT: Found the mail, they are £37.99 (+VAT).


Thats only £1.00 cheaper than Amazon then 
But of coarse they will get cheaper but I love new gadgets


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

locovan said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If any of you are Makro members, these are in the latest edition.
> 
> I cannot find our latest Makro Mail to confirm the price, but I saw these in there and intend to get one. I can see from the Makro website they are currently £37.99 (+ Vat) but there may be a bit of a saving on that in the mail.
> 
> CHEERS
> 
> EDIT: Found the mail, they are £37.99 (+VAT).
> 
> 
> 
> Thats only £1.00 cheaper than Amazon then
> But of coarse they will get cheaper but I love new gadgets
Click to expand...

Hello Mavis hope you are well,

They are coming up at £49.98 on Amazon for me. Only a touch under a fiver saving but a 10% saving nonetheless (and I'm tight  )

Regards


----------



## locovan

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If any of you are Makro members, these are in the latest edition.
> 
> I cannot find our latest Makro Mail to confirm the price, but I saw these in there and intend to get one. I can see from the Makro website they are currently £37.99 (+ Vat) but there may be a bit of a saving on that in the mail.
> 
> CHEERS
> 
> EDIT: Found the mail, they are £37.99 (+VAT).
> 
> 
> 
> Thats only £1.00 cheaper than Amazon then
> But of coarse they will get cheaper but I love new gadgets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mavis hope you are well,
> 
> They are coming up at £49.98 on Amazon for me. Only a touch under a fiver saving but a 10% saving nonetheless (and I'm tight  )
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

I was working the VAT out wrong


----------



## Penquin

Have just bought one in Gamm Vert in Villeneuve Sur Lot; €59.90 (more than the UK just over £48 at today's exchange rate).

That is for the "plus" version with a small bottle of the special detergent and the bonnet + spray for applying it.

The lady we spoke to in the shop has boutght FIVE of them for her parents, parents in law and so on and is really impressed by it.

BUT it does say do NOT use it on horizontal surfaces to e.g. pick up a spilled glass of water as the tank capacity is small (130ml). So do be careful.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong

"the tank capacity is small (130ml)."

Might not cope with my Arto w/screen in mid-winter then!

It is the 'heavy breathing' you see doctor! :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## apb78a

*Re Window Vac*

hi bought one from screwfix £49.99 basic one no extras works brill on burstner a class windscreen good piece of kit


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

I ended up buying one from B&Q (£49.99), apparently they are selling like hot cakes according to the floor staff.

Very impressed with them (so is Suzy, she is currently working her way round every window and mirror in the house).

CHEERS


----------



## spykal

Hi

I am glad to hear all the good reports, sometimes recommending stuff gets me into trouble .... I remember the first electric toothbrushes about 40 years ago I raved about them and told everyone that they should get one ... my friends at the time thought I was bonkers wasting good money on one ..... but I still have all my own teeth so I got the last laugh :lol: 

I should have bought some shares in Karcher when I discovered the window cleaner :lol: 


Ah well I missed the boat with Microsoft too...  


Mike


----------



## locovan

nicholsong said:


> "the tank capacity is small (130ml)."
> 
> Might not cope with my Arto w/screen in mid-winter then!
> 
> It is the 'heavy breathing' you see doctor! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Geoff


I did all my windows and the shower no probs --and you can empty at any time :wink:


----------



## Devonboy

£37.09 on Amazon this morning with free delivery..................


----------



## MrsW

It is a brilliant bit of kit! We have stacks of windows in our home and even more in the gite (which must always look very posh and clean!) and it does a really good job on them all. Not yet used it on the van - not had the time to get away in it since it stopped pouring here! Well worth every euro spent!


----------



## javea

Thanks Spykal, excellent bit of kit, son buying one as well now!

Mike


----------



## Zebedee

Devonboy said:


> £37.09 on Amazon this morning with free delivery..................


I didn't want to know that!! :evil:

Still a brilliant gadget, even at the higher price.

Dave


----------



## LovesickFerret

I have had this in my basket on Amazon for a while waiting to hear some real reviews and this thread has provided those in abundance. 

So after reading all your comments and seeing the price on Amazon today I have bought one and hope my husband, who is the in house window cleaner, finds it as useful and competent. Then when we eventually get our motorhome we can use it in there as well!

Happy cleaning to one and all.

Jane.


----------



## Hezbez

Why have I never heard of these before!!
MUST get one...tomorrow


----------



## LovesickFerret

Hezbez said:


> Why have I never heard of these before!!
> MUST get one...tomorrow


Worth every penny! We still haven't found the right motorhome yet, but use this on the bungalows windows and my husband repeatedly tells me how brilliant it is and cleans the windows now more than he ever has, lol!


----------



## locovan

They are great I had a mirror that was a problem I could never get it clean but now it shines with my vac and I do all the flat screens TV's- as well as the shower and tiles and of coarse the windows which shine now to.
Its always being used. The secret is not to push when us the blade keep it light as the vac does all the work

I havent used it in the Motorhome yet really I need 2----but Stewart who started this thread has and he is over the moon when I saw him at Malvern


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Whats wrong with a squeegee and microfibre cloth?
Lady p seems to manage quite well and our two front windows are 8ft and 6ft x 4ft. plus the large conservatory windows. Never a streak.



dave p


----------



## locovan

You have to use one to find out the answer to that.
A squeegee creates water running everywhere and you have to keep wiping the blade --its all hoovered up and each time the water just disappears and a dry surface is got straight away --I do all my flat screen TV's as well and computer screens. Even tried it on the dog :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alphadee

Mine has just arrived  ...watch this space!!!


----------



## pippin

Locovan: "Even tried it on the dog"

Must be a very clever dog!


----------



## Jodi1

After all this praie, have also ordered one. Anyone tried it on car windscreens, they always get so mucky at this time of year


----------



## LovesickFerret

Jodi1 said:


> After all this praie, have also ordered one. Anyone tried it on car windscreens, they always get so mucky at this time of year


My husband has and it works fine. The wetter the window the better it cleans. My husband now goes around looking for windows and glass to clean, best thing I ever bought him! Mind you I'm not to sure how it can be used on flat screen TV's!


----------



## alphadee

Well it works and my windows have never looked so clean. Main reason for buying it was for condensation, and judging by it's performance so far, it will work a treat on the A-class windscreen on those mornings when we haven't had the screens on!


----------



## colpot

B&Q have them on Offer this weekend for £39 - just bought one.


----------

